# Yellow Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) and small fish combatibility: Ember Tetra Rea



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

'm setting up a 25 gallon cube planted tank and will be included some yellow shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda), my question to you is, how do you think the shrimp will do with these small fish?:

-Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Size: 4/5 inch
-Gertrude's Blue Eyes (Pseudomugil Gertrudae)
Size: 1.2-1.6 inches

They may be small enough to not bother the adults but perhaps they will kill all of the babies? I really wanted to put some fish in and still have a healthy growing shimp population :-(


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

I may just try it and post the results here eventually, itll be a little while though.
Axelrod Rasbora/Sundadanio axelrodi (blue), may also be interesting.
Beautiful fish
size: 1 inch

And I'll probably leave the blue eyes out, so the stock would be:
Yellow shrimp, Ember Tetra, Sundadanio Axelrodi, otocinclus plus some snails


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

considering those fish are small mouthed and tiny,
it's likely with enough cover and food around,
most of the shrimp fry will avoid predation.

even tiny tetras and danios would ordinarily go
after any free swimming prey like brine shrimp,
so they may only go after fry who broke cover.

once the shrimp get over 1cm, they'll be safe.

BTW; I like your style  I also prefer doing average size
tanks with nano size fish, inverts and fine leaf plants.


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I do also like the fine leaf plants and small fish because they help make the aquarium feel bigger than it really is. 
HC, dwarf hairgrass, some rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia arcuata, anubias petite, as well as these mosses and liverworts Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping Moss), Fissidens fontanus (US Fissidens), mini pellia, Süsswassertang. One broader leaf pant I love is Bolbitis heudelotii and I wanna use it generously 
I'm ordering all of those from Singapore and hope they make the journey all the way over to me in the Caribbean alive. 
this is their website
http://www.mizuworld.com/

They offer alot of rare plants but honestly if I am worried about the distance. We don't really have any of the more rare plants here in the Cayman Islands so hopefully I won't have any problems.

The shrimp will probably be ordered from these guys in Florida:
http://www.livefishdirect.com/

As far as the fish are concerned I'll probably be able to get the ember tetra at the same place as the shrimp but not the Axelrods unfortunately.

So hopefully when the weather warms up in the US I'll be able to order Microdevario kubotai, Danio erythromicron, and Limnopilos naiyanetri from Franks Aquarium if he agrees to ship internationally to me. 
Right now I'm placing orders for other stuff like petrified wood (check out this guy's selection on ebay) and some of the high-power 3w LEDs that I'll be using for the lighting recently arrived too.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

other tiny fish that I know to ignore shrimp 
fry in a well fed densly scaped tank include;
Celestial Pearl Danio
any dwarf Corydoras
Brachygobius xanthomelas
so if they don't stock what you want, see if you can get a bunch of these.
the danio and goby don't really school, so 6 of each is fine for a 30gal tank,
however if you can get a dozen dwarf corys, they move in gangs which can
be really nice to observe.

I'm actually waiting till spring to get all of these fish too 
not sure i'm going to bother with the danios - they are
pretty in pictures, but shy and boring as tank inhabitants.

micro crabs are a fun addition, as long as you don't mind
hardly ever seeing them around your tank. in my clay
substrate tank I see maybe 1:4 every other day.


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for that advice, I actually just heard back from Frank and it seems he doesn't ship outside the US so I'll have to reconsider the last part of my list. Oh well I still have time I guess 

EDIT: Brachygobius xanthomelas, that fish is so cool! Is wish I knew where to order them from.


----------

